# Midnight Syndicate or Nox Arcana recommendations



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

From reading through the posts, it seems that Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana are both pretty good. 

Nox Arcana's Shadow of the Raven, Transylvania and Winter's Night are available on emusic (where I have a few download credits left) so I'll probably pick up one or all of these. 

Which others would you recommend? Funds are rather limited, so I'll only be able to get a few.

Thanks,
Lizzy


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

You cannot go wrong with anything from either of those two. But if you can only get a few i would definately get
1. midnight syndicate- born of the night
2. nox arcana- transylvania
3.midnight syndicate-vampyre or the 13TH hour

another good one is Virgil Franklin- Dark hollow


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I have all of both MS & NX, but find myself more towards liking NX's cd's.They put out a lot more themed stuff & seems like they did 2 this year.
Knights winter & shadow of the raven are a little more "lite" & non Halloween-ish.
Any of the other ya can't go wrong, just depends on what sounds you need.You can go to they're sites & listen to a few demos to see if it's what you need......


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

Try Black Thorn Asylum by Nox Arcana. I picked up a copy and it is pretty epic.


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

*Vampyre* and *Born of the Night* by Midnight Syndicate. Both are great.


----------



## LordMoe (Aug 28, 2009)

Nox Arcana- Carnival of Lost Souls

I got it and it fits the carnival/circus/clown theme well.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. After researching the albums, I recognized the cover of one of Midnight Syndicate's CDs as being in my friend's collection. She bought it and forgot about it, so she said I was welcome to it. 

Some NX on the way too!

Thanks again!
Lizzy


----------



## JOKO (Sep 22, 2009)

Midnight Syndicate's Dead Matter:Cemetary Gates, Out Of The Darkness and 13th Hour are all worth every penny. Gates of Delerium is good insane asylum music too.


----------

